# Custom Hiromoto Group Buy #6 is ON!!!



## Dave Martell (Nov 22, 2011)

I've got less than one week to get my order in so if you're planning on getting in on this please do so ASAP.

Please see *Custom Hiromoto AS Group Buy* for details

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 22, 2011)

What? No etching option?

k.

Edit: I see now that etching is mentioned down in the description. My bad.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 24, 2011)

Couldn't get anyone to bite in such a short time at work.

If anyone is considering this however, ACT FAST!!

Thanks to Dave, I am now in possession of a beautiful 300mm flawless laser scalpel!!

post 174
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...e-Handle-Gallery&p=57647&viewfull=1#post57647


DOOOOO EEEET!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 27, 2011)

Only a couple more days left to get in on this guys. 

few teaser shots below.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 29, 2011)

Today is the last day for getting in on this - I'll be placing the order tomorrow morning. 

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/category-s/116.htm

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 29, 2011)

I gotta say Dave, that etched cladding ling, is quite striking!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2011)

Last call!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 8, 2011)

I just heard from Japan that this is the last shipment of Hiromotos that we can get at this pricing. New Hiro pricing is about to hit anyday now folks. Bummer


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 9, 2011)

As they say, "It was good while it lasted." After a while everything else will go up in price and the Hiros will seem like a good deal again.


----------



## welshstar (Dec 10, 2011)

Well if the Hiro pricing get to high we can buy from skilled US makers !!


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 1, 2012)

Have these knives shipped yet?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes sir, I received them the middle of last week. I'm doing some Martell knives this week and will interlace the Hiros in between them when possible.


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 1, 2012)

Knock, knock ... I thought I'd bug you about the Hiros again. It's been a month without any progress reports.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Dan, I'm working on my Martell knives right now taking everything by date as good as I can. I have a few more of those to do and then the Hiros will be up again. The first Hiro that will be done is your gyuto that's hold over from the last buy. 

Sorry for the wait here.


----------

